# Fein Multimaster



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

Fein Multimaster

Great quality tool but overpriced, but dont mine paying for quality.
But what a rip off on the blades. Overpriced and you don’t get the high quality. They seem to really take advantage of customers with the pricing this and is why I wont buy any other Fein tools out of principal. 

Just got a Harbor Freight tools catalog. I know cheap disposable tools.
But they have a clone for $39.99 that also comes with 2 blades, scraper and sanding pads.
The replacement blades are only $5.99.
I wonder if the blades would fit the Multimaster. After 10 years with my first one I recently upgraded to the new model with the sort of star shape in the blades.
The Fein blades are only Harbor Freight quality anyway, maybe worth a try.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

rayh78 said:


> Fein Multimaster
> 
> Great quality tool but overpriced, but dont mine paying for quality.
> But what a rip off on the blades. Overpriced and you don’t get the high quality. They seem to really take advantage of customers with the pricing this and is why I wont buy any other Fein tools out of principal.
> ...


That would be nice.Someone on ebay sell blades that fit that are pretty cheap.I have never used them.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

rayh78 said:


> Fein Multimaster
> 
> Great quality tool but overpriced, but dont mine paying for quality.
> But what a rip off on the blades. Overpriced and you don’t get the high quality. They seem to really take advantage of customers with the pricing this and is why I wont buy any other Fein tools out of principal.
> ...


 I just talked to a guy today who has the HF clone. He was working side by side with a guy with the Fein. He claims it was a close match. The HF model is one speed (11,000) if I remember correctly. The Fein ranges from 11,000- 24,000 I think? He said the HF blades are not a perfect fit but worked and didn't fall out. I'm gonna go look at one this weekend. I'm sure it will not come close to Fein for dependability, but you can get them 10 for the price of 1.:thumbsup:


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

rayh78 said:


> Fein Multimaster
> 
> Great quality tool but overpriced, but dont mine paying for quality.
> But what a rip off on the blades. Overpriced and you don’t get the high quality. They seem to really take advantage of customers with the pricing this and is why I wont buy any other Fein tools out of principal.
> ...


I have that HF model. Just saw a review online and the only thing bad was the fact it was single speed. That being said, I wouldn't use it every day. But as an occasional tool it is fine!(cheap blades)
The hole is a circle in the blades, don't know what youyrs requires!


----------



## Blue Point (Mar 24, 2009)

Just a quick tip- The blades are very easy to sharpen as good as new again.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

i've been wanting one forever, just have a hard time swallowing that kind of coin, so i looked at the Dremel unit at Menards for $99, comes with a case and basic blades, i then looked at all the blades they had on the shelf and upfitted it with everything they had in stock for $146 total, unit and blades. The nice thing, the Dremel blades are compatible with the Fein multitool:thumbsup: so there's your cheap out on blades I've only used it a few times and it's done everything i've needed it to do, has the variable speed and worked like a champ:clap:











first time i tried it i was putting floor patch panels in and wanted to see how easily it cut square corners...it slipped down through the 1x's like butter.


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

This has been posted a number of times http://multiblades.com/  I have never used them.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Get a MM, the rest are just toys.

Buy a MM once in your lifetime, or 10 dremmels, rockwell, bosch whatever. The Orginal is still the king. Yes it is a tool that will see limited use but, when you have something come up that you need the MM for, I can garuntee that the Fien will work everytime you whip it out!!

I am thinking about painting mine green.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Get a MM, the rest are just toys.
> 
> Buy a MM once in your lifetime, or 10 dremmels, rockwell, bosch whatever. The Orginal is still the king. *Yes it is a tool that will see limited use but, when you have something come up that you need the MM for, I can garuntee that the Fien will work everytime you whip it out!!
> *
> I am thinking about painting mine green.


That is so very true.It makes super tricky/awkward cuts a breeze.
Not to mention what it can do with tile,sanding,scraping and on and on.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I refuse to sand with the MM but, that is just me. If I was a doctor, I would preform open heart surgery with a MM!!


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I refuse to sand with the MM but, that is just me. If I was a doctor, I would preform open heart surgery with a MM!!


 I have only ever used it to get into really tight corners.I have too may other sanders for the dig stuff.


----------



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I refuse to sand with the MM but, that is just me. If I was a doctor, I would preform open heart surgery with a MM!!


Docs use it for cutting off casts. It does hurt when it hits the skin though.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

The multi-master is great other than the cost of the blades. I really need to order some off of multi-blades. As far as the ultimate cheap option, I have a pneumatic tool designed to remove windshields that works just like the multimaster, and even takes Fein supercut blades. You could buy the saw and a blade off of multiblades for less than the cost of the HF tool, and yet it's really good quality. Here is a post I had in another thread about it.


> As for a really cheap alternative to the Fien, check this out:
> http://www.tool-home.com/products/ca...oducts_id=6266
> 
> It works the same as the fien, and is surprisingly good quality. It takes a fair amount of air, but when the pressure is up, it cuts faster than a Fien multi master, or about the same as the Fien Supercut. It takes Supercut blades, although you can use Multimaster blades if you really crank down on them. In order to fit the sanding pad, replace the washer and bolt that hold the blade on with something smaller to fit in the depression in the sanding pad (10 min and $2 at the hardware store). The greatest thing about this tool is the size however- about the size of the Procon detail saw, or about half the size of the Fien and the Dremel- great for getting into tight places. The tool exausts to the rear, so if you remove that black tube off the back, It blows air over your arms, which feels really good during the summer, but is less desirable in the winter. It will however make a passable air gun for blowing dust. As for cons- this thing uses a lot of air if you are using it a lot. I was running mine off of a 8 gallon wheelbarrow compressor, and with just the one tool plugged in, it was running at least half the time. Then there is the noise. Cross the noise that the Fien makes with a dentist's drill and double the volume, and you have an idea of what it sounds like. Anyways, I usually use my Fien, mainly because of the convenience of plugging into the wall, but it's really handy when I need to get in somewhere really small, or if I need both a sanding pad and a blade, because I can set up one on each.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

My fein MM is great.

I want to buy their vacuum as soon as I have the extra money.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

What does HF call their model. I have been trying to order one for a couple weeks now and can't bite the bullet. It would be so much easier to do it if it was only $40. I will only be using mine occasionally that I can think of now. If I use it more than I think I will, I will jump into the MM without a problem.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

I think I found it. It is listed at 59.99. Is this it?

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=65700


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

jcalvin said:


> I think I found it. It is listed at 59.99. Is this it?
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=65700


If you sign up for their 
e-newsletter, they send you
a "special" 20% off coupon
every week.....:whistling


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

jcalvin said:


> I think I found it. It is listed at 59.99. Is this it?
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=65700


Keep in mind, that's going to cut like a multimaster on it's lowest setting.
As long as you have a compressor on site, buy the window remover for $16, and a bunch of blades. It will work way way better.

Then maybe later you can jump right past the multimaster and get the supercut, which will use the same blades as the window remover.

ETA: there is a converter that you can buy to fit multimaster blades on a supercut. It costs about $30, but I'm not sure if it will work on the window remover, because I think it threads into the bolt hole, and I'm not sure it's the same thread. I'm intending to look into it, because it would be great to be able to use the same blades for my Multimaster and the window remover.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Isn't a multimaster on it's lowest setting still better than a sawzall on any setting?:laughing:


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

jcalvin said:


> Isn't a multimaster on it's lowest setting still better than a sawzall on any setting?:laughing:


Only for small cuts without nails... :whistling

(Love the multimaster...but it's not meant for nail-embedded wood.)


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

gallerytungsten said:


> Only for small cuts without nails... :whistling
> 
> (Love the multimaster...but it's not meant for nail-embedded wood.)


 
Maybe I should give a little explanation. Since the only "tight spot" saw I have is a sawzall, I tend to use it to cut things that may be of questionable nature. I have actually got pretty good with a sawzall over the years and only tend to completely ruin everything within 1/2 of my intended cut line instead of within the 1" perimeter. :laughing: As most any guy that uses one often, I can get downright accurate with mine. It would just be nice to have a saw that is designed to make the finer detail cuts without raising the brows of the HO.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

just purchased the multimaster few weeks ago, great tool, we found many uses for it already.


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am thinking about painting mine green.


More like black with some green block festool lettering. :laughing:

My opinion is to get one of the cheaper models if you are only going to use it a few times a year. I believe the SonicCrafter has the same Watts as the MM, so it should have enough power. 

If you are going to use it everyday the MM is the only model with years of proven durability.


----------



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/printthread.php?Cat=&Board=UBB2&main=4208808&type=thread

comparison review on the two


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

rayh78 said:


> http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/printthread.php?Cat=&Board=UBB2&main=4208808&type=thread
> 
> comparison review on the two


The HF one comes with extra brushes.:whistling


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

jcalvin said:


> Maybe I should give a little explanation. Since the only "tight spot" saw I have is a sawzall, I tend to use it to cut things that may be of questionable nature. I have actually got pretty good with a sawzall over the years and only tend to completely ruin everything within 1/2 of my intended cut line instead of within the 1" perimeter. :laughing: As most any guy that uses one often, I can get downright accurate with mine. It would just be nice to have a saw that is designed to make the finer detail cuts without raising the brows of the HO.


Electrician scored some high end cabinets and stainless aplliances from a kitchen remodel for people who already had a new kitchen.

Helping him put them in his place I trimmed part of some of the cabinets using a sawzall and nobody can tell :laughing:


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

I have a MM and mostly use the metal/wood blades.

I used mine twice doing reno to cut into existing moldings at a 45 degree bevel (Scarf) angle. Laid out the cut, held steady and easy. After the new walls were up, or changed, I was able to take the piece of cut-off, and hold it against the new trim wood, lay the blade against the cut, and copied it. Got a perfect fitting scarf each time. 
Beat tearing down the molding and starting over or trying to save it.

Not to mention all the other uses I've found.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

gallerytungsten said:


> Only for small cuts without nails... :whistling
> 
> (Love the multimaster...but it's not meant for nail-embedded wood.)


exactly- there are times when the multimaster is useful, and times when it isn't. However, when it's useful, it's really useful.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

looking at the rockwell now. there is a difference in the kits based mainly on the bits and attachments. I would personally rather hand pick the bits I need rather than buy 30 sanding pads I may never use. What are the blades that you use the most of. Is there any that you just never use?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Whatever you wind up with,
you're gonna owe us a review. :clap:


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Will do. Only bad thing is I can only get one, so I won't be able to compare it to anything.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

jcalvin said:


> looking at the rockwell now. there is a difference in the kits based mainly on the bits and attachments. I would personally rather hand pick the bits I need rather than buy 30 sanding pads I may never use. What are the blades that you use the most of. Is there any that you just never use?


It depends what you are using it for. For exampe, my dad never uses the sanding pad on his, however, when I'm doing log work, I use the sanding pad for mine quit regularly, as well as the little finger sanding pad for getting into tight areas. However, I would say that the most important blades to have would be the 1 1/2" square ended blades. That the part that makes the detail saw so different from everything else out there. 

some of the other stuff that you can get for it that might be useful are:
Profile sanding kit (Have it, used it twice. Make sure to turn down the tool before running it, or the little rubber block will go flying)
Blades for tile or grout
Carbide rasps (haven't tried one, but I think I need to)
Wide blades (cost way more and don't seem to be that great)
really really narrow blades (Haven't tried one, but I think I have need for one)
Scrapers
Knives for foam, carpet, ect
Files (maybe if you are doing a lot of intricate metal work?)


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

TempestV said:


> exactly- there are times when the multimaster is useful, and times when it isn't. However, when it's useful, it's really useful.


For any kind of flush cutting in tight places, it's the King.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Just bought a Rockwell Sonic Crafter from Amazon.com. If you have never used Amazon, try them. They have free shipping on most items that normally arrive in a couple days. Just ordered this one and shipped it for free and it is scheduled to arrive March 31. They are almost never late.


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

I bought the HF knockoff Thursday, Used it to scrape old caulk yesterday and sawed a few test cuts. 
For $39 it is a keeper:thumbsup:


----------



## andrews (Apr 21, 2009)

*Cuts longer than 3 inches*

I find that the e-cut blade on the MM wants to wander a bit on longer cuts in wood or drywall. I also tried the precision e-cut that is somewhat fatter and thicker but I still get the same effect.

Is it better to mount the blade at an angle instead of straight on or hold the tool a particular way.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

andrews said:


> I find that the e-cut blade on the MM wants to wander a bit on longer cuts in wood or drywall. I also tried the precision e-cut that is somewhat fatter and thicker but I still get the same effect.
> 
> Is it better to mount the blade at an angle instead of straight on or hold the tool a particular way.


Could be that you're just putting to much pressure on it. It will wander if you rush it.


----------



## andrews (Apr 21, 2009)

*re: happycut*

>> Could be that you're just putting to much pressure on it. It will wander if you rush it. 

:thumbsup:

You couldn't be more right about that! I found that when I forced this thing it would make whatever I was cutting vibrate like crazy (and not cut anything usually burning the material) or send me off course.

So, If I cup one hand over the cast metal part (front) nearly touching the blade, hold it firm but let the blade do the cutting, you can really get this thing to glide smoothly.


----------



## sorethumbs (Apr 22, 2009)

I'd really like to know if the dremal blades, scrapes, and sanding pads will work on the Harbor Freight tool. anyone know?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I've got the fein supercut, has over twice the power of the mm. I know it's a lot of money, but wouldn't trade it. Can't begin to list all the cuts I use it for in renovating.


----------



## andrews (Apr 21, 2009)

*SuperCut*

The New MM has stated 40% more power than the last. Which model MM were your comparing to the SuperCut? The newest MM has a quick release that can break your finger. And is it the power rating or the angle of oscillation that makes the difference.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

andrews said:


> The New MM has stated 40% more power than the last. Which model MM were your comparing to the SuperCut? The newest MM has a quick release that can break your finger. And is it the power rating or the angle of oscillation that makes the difference.



I love the new quick release finger breaker model...

what do you mean?


----------



## andrews (Apr 21, 2009)

*Too bad about the late night TV Ads.*

Someone stated that the SC has atleast twice the power of the MM. I was wondering if that was because the motor was twice as strong or it had to do with the fact that the SC has a longer degree of oscillation. The rep at Woodcraft said that the new MM has the same motor as the SC. 

I love the finger breaker attachment too. It's great for changing angles on the fly. But, damn that machine is one loud high pitched SOB.

And if you spend too much time in one spot, don't forget to wet it down or else :furious: you might be makin' charcoals.

I used it to cut out plaster slats, studs and baseboard, and even notch a floor and cut drywall from a wall, all in one day. It's a great demo tool. You can cut out drywall, to fix something from behind the wall, and use that piece as the patch. It cuts that clean.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Used my old one today to cut caulking loose for exterior trim replacement.
10 years old and works just great, plus I know how to use it for a bunch of stuff it wasn't intended for.
And for you dirty minded guys, don't even go there:laughing:


----------



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

I have the new model with quick change blade.
Tried the $5.99 blades from harbour frieght and they seem to work pretty good especially for the price.

Good choice also if you know you are going to ruin a blade.
Tried on wood but I also was using to cut caulk between door trim and hard asbestos siding.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I havn't got the specs in front of me, but I beleive the MM is 2amp motor and the SC is 4amp. Used mine two weeks ago to cut out baseboard so we could add backband to existing casings. There were about 26 doors, both sides. Boy I'm glad I have this tool!


----------

